# Metal polishing



## afry (May 28, 2010)

Could someone please point me in the right direction towards a metal polishing guide, wanting to polish stainless steel exhaust tips and trim.

Thanks


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Give the pipes a good clean with some APC, soak with some tardis then 00grade wire wool, sometimes a toothbrush and a good quality metal polish. Try to go with the grain on certain metalwork and always protect & seal it afterwards or all the elbow grease is wasted. Check out the i4Detailing site for the best products, they currently have an excellent group buy with all the kit on at the moment. Hope this helps


----------



## afry (May 28, 2010)

Thanks good advice there, any advice when using a dremel with polishing bit, speed, movments etc. 


Cheers


----------



## akkers (Mar 6, 2011)

Autosol for me and takes 3 minutes


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

I use the britemax twins....you'll get amazing results


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

afry said:


> Thanks good advice there, any advice when using a dremel with polishing bit, speed, movments etc.
> 
> Cheers


heh heh , I think you should try what the respondants have suggested before considering the dremel :thumb:




























this will need more attention on the inside where the soot has caked on, acidic wheel cleaner and polish before I would then consider the dremel, the pics above were what a couple of mins achieves :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Britemax and wire wool. Few years worth of dirt, never polished before. 5 mins of effort



















never needed more tbh


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

Just ordered the britemax twins! 

Matt @ i4detailing.co.uk sorted me out :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

This is the result of my handywork plus the Britemax Twins!


----------



## Kaban (Mar 10, 2011)

I have heard that the Blackfire All Metal Sealant is the best sealant you can buy that is extremely heat resistant. Something to think about because polishing exhaust tips can be a pain, so sealing them after a polish is well worth it.


----------



## Shy Auto (Feb 10, 2011)

We sell the Surf City Garage Killer Chrome, see *here* for post and pictures


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have so far never found an exhaust that cnat be beaten with just 3 products 

00 guage wire wool
CG Metal Shine and protectant

.......

Good old elbow grease 

no need to go rushing in with a dremel just go at it a couple of times with some elbow grease n itll be done.


----------



## Jinksy. (Jun 30, 2010)

Would this work on a chrome plated bumper? MGB's looks bit dull


----------



## Shy Auto (Feb 10, 2011)

Jinksy. said:


> Would this work on a chrome plated bumper? MGB's looks bit dull


Hi Jinksy

Killer Chrome would be perfect for this.

See our range of metal polishes *here*


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

used Megs NXT on mine and then sealed up with BH Autobalm seems to holding up well!










mine after about 350-400 mile (diesel lovely black :lol: thats not in it's worst state usually all down the left of the 'zorst as well)

have not gone one of mine clean though  it does lift the image of the whole car though


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Think you cleaned the one on the right far too much, it's disappeared!


----------

